
The best budget smartphone - Techreview
https://techlekh.com/xiaomi-redmi-4-x-price-in-nepal-review/
======
james_hetlin
"The best X" always only lasts for a week or so and is highly subjective, I
would be much more interested in a comparison chart of current models.

